# BLS Bag Checklist?



## Sugi

So what do you carry on your truck/ambo for BLS? Looking for a good checklist for a medical and trauma bag.


----------



## resq330

I'll _try_ to list everything we carry in ours.  

- B/P Cuff and Stethoscope
- Pulse Ox
- Trauma Shears (well, they're supposed to be in there)
- Various gauze
- Cling Wrap
- NC and NRB's
- Glucose Meter
- Hot/Cold Packs
- Various sizes of medical tape


Ok...so I'm sure there's more, but its too early in the morning to think this hard.    I think I'm actually going to suggest the squad but some of THESE
bags to take in the house so we can quick carrying those huge bags.


----------



## VCEMT

Scissors
tape
burn sheets
OB kit
roller gauze
4x4 gauze
OPs
NPs
suction device
turnquets
oral glucose
BVM
Cannulas
peds NRB
Adult NRB
Infant NRB
petrleum gauze
MCI tags
stethoscope
BP cuff
trauma dressings
and a dozen other types of dressings an bandages


----------



## mycrofft

*Forgot one*

bag


----------



## daedalus

check with your state to see if there is a required list of minimum set of standard equipment.


----------



## Dominion

I'm extremely bored so I'll bite.  In our service issued BLS kit we have an adult section with adult bvm, NC, NRB, OPA's, and NPAs.  A section for peds with an infant mask, peds mask and NC, and a bvm for each.  We have a trauma section with the following:
1 Trauma Pad
series of 4x4s
sterile water
1 ladder splint
1 of each 'adult' size collar and 1 ped collar
4inch gauze rolls
2inch gauze rolls
emesis bags
pocket masks
shears
pen light
oral glucose
bite stick
tape
1 of each (hot and cold packs)
eye shield
annnnd I think that's it.  It's pretty much everything we have on the ambulance but fewer in quantity.  

Oh and thrown in wherever we have a flashlight, ped cuff, adult cuff, large adult cuff, glucometer, a small IV start kit (1 20ga 1 18ga, and the start pack with 2 flushes), and a crappy 2$ scope.  (I'm not kidding our company issued scopes are 2$ each with our medical discounts).


And this is why I carry my own kit, my bag is the same size as the company issue but weighs 1/2 the weight.


----------



## atropine

Sugi said:


> So what do you carry on your truck/ambo for BLS? Looking for a good checklist for a medical and trauma bag.



Doesn't you county or state provide a checklist of what you need?


----------



## JPINFV

atropine said:


> Doesn't you county or state provide a checklist of what you need?


...because the local required minimum list is the end all, be all of BLS bag stocking?


----------



## Dominion

atropine said:


> Doesn't you county or state provide a checklist of what you need?



I'm taking a stab in the dark to assume this person wants a personal bag and may or may not work in EMS yet.  

With that out of the way, my state does not have a checklist for required BLS bag items.  For all my state cares you can make a BLS bag out of two sticks and a piece of chewing gum.  I have worked for a service that DID NOT have a BLS kit of any sort.


----------



## Sugi

Dominion said:


> I'm taking a stab in the dark to assume this person wants a personal bag and may or may not work in EMS yet.



Spot on.

Just looking for an opinion of what to carry in a bag in my car. I dont work in EMS yet.


----------



## JPINFV

Sugi said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Just looking for an opinion of what to carry in a bag in my car. I dont work in EMS yet.



All you need then is a basic first aid kit such as:
http://www.cargogear.com/OneItemInfo.aspx?partnum=LLAAAPITSTOP
Note: I am not endorsing the above kit. I just Googled "car first aid kit" and it was the first one I saw. 

Why don't you need a bag?

1. You aren't in EMS yet. 
2. You shouldn't be jumping calls in your POV anyways when you do enter EMS.
3. If your agency wants you to respond to calls in your POV (volunteer or paid on call) then they should be providing you with the equipment that you need.


----------



## Sugi

JPINFV said:


> Why don't you need a bag?
> 
> 1. You aren't in EMS yet.
> 2. You shouldn't be jumping calls in your POV anyways when you do enter EMS.
> 3. If your agency wants you to respond to calls in your POV (volunteer or paid on call) then they should be providing you with the equipment that you need.



It isnt like I go hunting for these things and thing "WOW IM AN EMT NOW! I CAN DO IT ALL MYSELF!"
I've seen car crashes, roll overs, bicycle accidents, even shooting accidents. Ive been in situations where I and the people I knew were the only people on the scene until EMS arrived (response times in the valley are remarkable though)
Correct me if Im wrong, but it almost sounds like you are telling me I should feel no obligation to help in these situations.
I want to be prepared for situations where I am the only one with the training and supplies to help until ems arrives for the same reason i want to be in EMS, instead of keeping my cozy desk job as a server admin which is alot safer, less stressful and certainly better paying: to help people.

Sorry if this post seemed blunt or rude, and I am certainly sorry if I misread your's.


----------



## JPINFV

I'm not saying not to help, albeit be careful if you do. The truth is that, yes, a lot of people do have the intention that you said in your first sentence. There really are a lot of people who go to Galls, spend a ton of money on a bag so that they can be EMT-Hero, and so forth. Even so, I think that anything more than a basic first aid kit is overkill as a private jumb bag.  However, let me go through your scenarios that you listed. 

Car accident: Unless the patient is going to die immediately without being yanked out of the car (either due to something drastic or an unsafe scene. Most scenes are safer than they appear), you will have limited access to the patient since you shouldn't be removing the patient. In the vast majority of car accidents, unless the patient is throw free, the only thing you can do is hold c-spine until the first responders arrive (be it fire or EMS). 

Bicycle accidents: Again, the priority is going to be inline stabilization if major. If it's minor to moderate, then ice packs and basic bandage materials are going to be the most useful. 

Shooting accidents: Occlusive bandages (aka, the gauze wrapper) for sucking chest wounds and gauze dressings for direct pressure. 

The only thing that probably should be suplemented to most first aid kits is a CPR mask. Personally, I like the design (although, addmittedly, I've never used a pocket mask) of the MDI pocket masks since they come with a pair of gloves in them and have a little extension akin to half an OPA on them.

Link for MDI CPR shield


----------



## Sugi

JPINFV,

In putting together my bag, I dont want to make it based off the assumption that I was EMS. I want to make it based off the assumption that I am the only one there till I EMS arrives. So given the scenarios you described, and the actions you suggest (which btw, I agree with) I take, what type of equipment would you recommend I carry? I guess thats the question I should have asked when posting... thats my mistake.


----------



## vquintessence

Sugi said:


> JPINFV,
> 
> In putting together my bag, I dont want to make it based off the assumption that I was EMS. I want to make it based off the assumption that I am the only one there till I EMS arrives. So given the scenarios you described, and the actions you suggest (which btw, I agree with) I take, what type of equipment would you recommend I carry? I guess thats the question I should have asked when posting... thats my mistake.



a)  Dressings (perhaps one trauma, couple 5x9s, half dozen of 4x4s)
b)  Kling (perhaps a couple 4" and 2")
c)  3 Triangle bandages (great for creating slings and swathe's)
d)  a short padded board (for the love of god save money and make your own.  Cut a small piece of plywood to about 4"x12", then duct tape a piece of cloth to make one side padded)
e)  Roll of hypoallergenic tape
f)  Ice pack
g)  BP cuff and cheap stethoscope
h)  Barrier face mask (these are expensive, and I'd only recommend investing in adult size)
i)  trauma shears

IMHO that should cover your kit.  It's relatively inexpensive, and most items will have a long shelf life.  NEVER put anything into your kit that is considered invasive... that screams of liability.


----------



## VCEMT

mycrofft said:


> bag



Bag? Bag? I carry all that in my untility belt. Bags are for chumps.


----------



## medichopeful

A paramedic.


----------



## DV_EMT

band-aids, gauze, and the likes...


if your a FR/CPR - throw in a pocket mask, bp cuff, and stethoscope

EMT-I (basic) - maybe O2 (if you can get it) with a NRB,NC, and very rarely a BVM. maybe some OPA's... but thats it,


oh... and never underestimate the power of ice packs... they're your friend.... unless its a hypothermic pt


----------



## firecoins

medichopeful said:


> A paramedic.



I swear I gave that response in a different thread. I upgraded to a critical care paramedic.  I keep him in a body bag.  All I need to do is add epi and wallah! Its just that easy!

Unfortunatley the med bag, IV start pack and lifepack 15 are not included.


----------



## daedalus

Ultimate Whacker Bag-

Trauma shears
OPAs assorted sizes
NPAs assorted sizes
Water based lubricant
Tongue depressors
Portable suction
Tubing
Adult, Pediatric, and Infant BVM
Gloves
N-95 mask
Goggles
Disposable gown
OB kit
Burn kit
ABD pads
Gauze rolls
4X4s
Occlusive dressings
Triangle bandages
Irrigation syringe 
Povidone Iodine solution 
Tapes
Alcohol prep pads
Assorted syringes and needles
Steri-strips
Suture material and instruments
Skin Stapler 
Penlight
Otoscope
Ophthalmoscope 
Stethoscope
BP cuff adult and child size
Thermometer
Nasal Cannulas
Non rebreather masks
Oxygen tank with bag
Glucometer
Pulse Oximeter 
iSTAT Hemoglobin
HCG Pregnancy cassettes 
Urine test strips
Needle thoracostomy kit
Cricothyrotomy kit 
ET Tubes
Laryngoscope and blades
EDD Bulb
Stylet
IV administration sets
IV start kits
assorted angiocaths
250 cc and 500 cc Normal Saline bags
Saline flushes
EZ IO Kit
Foley kit
Monitor/Defibrillator with pacing, 12 lead, and Capnography 
Triage Tags
Backboard
C-collars and head blocks, assorted sizes
Activated Charcoal
Oral Glucose
Aspirin
Epi
Adenocard
Atropine
Lidocaine
Albuterol
Nebulizers disposable 
Morphine
Ativan
Propofol
Sodium Bicarb
Glucagon
Dextrose
Ice Packs
Warm Packs


----------



## DV_EMT

daedalus got 'em all covered... if you have that much... you're either a whacker or a SAR Medic who actually might need all that. (not trying to offend the SAR guys) ^_^


----------



## medichopeful

firecoins said:


> I swear I gave that response in a different thread. I upgraded to a critical care paramedic.  I keep him in a body bag.  All I need to do is add epi and wallah! Its just that easy!
> 
> Unfortunatley the med bag, IV start pack and lifepack 15 are not included.



Hmm, maybe I stole it from you.  It seemed sort of familiar.

For the record, I upgraded to an M.D. B)


----------



## ChicagolandIFT

HAHAHA... I have 12 band-aids, a pair of vinyl gloves, and if I happen to be on the way to or from work I have my stethoscope, if I didn't forget it at work.  At home it is a little more extensive.  I have a whole box of band-aids, a set of dish washing gloves, a bottle of rubbing alcohol, and some forceps (tweezers) for splinters.  And am pretty sure I have some expired aspirin, Advil, Tylenol, and Benedryl in the medicine cabinet my mom bought me when I moved out on my own 6 years ago.  I also have a cell phone capable of dialing 9-1-1


----------



## exodus

ChicagolandIFT said:


> HAHAHA... I have 12 band-aids, a pair of vinyl gloves, and if I happen to be on the way to or from work I have my stethoscope, if I didn't forget it at work.  At home it is a little more extensive.  I have a whole box of band-aids, a set of dish washing gloves, a bottle of rubbing alcohol, and some forceps (tweezers) for splinters.  And am pretty sure I have some expired aspirin, Advil, Tylenol, and Benedryl in the medicine cabinet my mom bought me when I moved out on my own 6 years ago.  I also have a cell phone capable of dialing 9-1-1



Like oh my god like no way!!!!  A cell phone! I wish I was able to call 9-1-1. oh my god. I would be able to SAVE EVERYONE THEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicagolandIFT

exodus said:


> Like oh my god like no way!!!!  A cell phone! I wish I was able to call 9-1-1. oh my god. I would be able to SAVE EVERYONE THEN!!!!!!!!



It certainly has a better chance of saving a life than a trunk loaded full of medical supplies.  Is there any life threatening situation that I cannot take care of with my body, shirt, and my trusty pocket knife?  One step more, is there anything a basic can do period with those supplies in a true off duty life threatening situation.


----------



## JPINFV

Sugi said:


> JPINFV,
> 
> In putting together my bag, I dont want to make it based off the assumption that I was EMS. I want to make it based off the assumption that I am the only one there till I EMS arrives. So given the scenarios you described, and the actions you suggest (which btw, I agree with) I take, what type of equipment would you recommend I carry? I guess thats the question I should have asked when posting... thats my mistake.



Seriously, the only equipment you really need for serious cases of what you described is going to be a cell phone, something to provide direct pressure with (gauze), gloves, and a CPR mask. Maybe (and it's a big "maybe") shears too. Now if you're looking for something like, say, back packing or other outdoor or a home first aid kit, sure, there are a handful of other items you could use. Similarly, if you're looking to basically 'treat and street' minor cuts and scraps, something like the auto first aid kit works well


For the scenarios described, why not...

splinting materials, cravats, and triangle bandages? ...because an emergency responder accepting patients from a lay provider is going to want to inspect the injury. Additionally, since it's going to be presumed that you are calling 911 for all of these and not a non-emergent transport company, the response time will be short anyways. 

BP cuff and stethoscope? First off, in a lot of these you just won't have an extra hand. Manual inline stabilization? 2 hands. Direct pressure? 1-2 hands. So on and so forth. Similarly, if you need to call 911, you should be able to make that decision 99% of the time without a blood pressure. If a patient looks sick, just make the call. 

O2 supplies? 1. Cost. 2 Legal issues. 3. Safety Issues. 

Ice packs? Cost. Short response times. 

Nothing you do should change the situation from "need an ambulance" to "don't need an ambulance" and hence my minimalistic stance on a private jump bag for freelancing. Being prepared is important, but it is possible to go overboard (yes, this is a completely unfair comparison, but definitely a lesson in what not to do. The most important things you can do is stay calm, keep everyone else calm, and use your brain.


----------



## firecoins

medichopeful said:


> Hmm, maybe I stole it from you.  It seemed sort of familiar.
> 
> For the record, I upgraded to an M.D. B)



Is it an E.M MD or a Trauma Surgeon?


----------



## exodus

firecoins said:


> Is it an E.M MD or a Trauma Surgeon?



I upgrade both of you to JESUS!


----------



## medichopeful

firecoins said:


> Is it an E.M MD or a Trauma Surgeon?



A trauma surgeon.  When I bought it from Galls, it came with a free Ridryder911, so I think I'm all set.


----------



## medichopeful

exodus said:


> I upgrade both of you to JESUS!



Damn.


----------



## eveningsky339

Sugi said:


> So what do you carry on your truck/ambo for BLS? Looking for a good checklist for a medical and trauma bag.



-Enemas
-12 pack of Monster Energy Drinks
-Carton of Cigarettes


----------



## ah2388

if you insist on carrying something...

gloves and a pocket mask

anything else is a liability...the exception being if youre trained for the use of the equipment youre carrying and live in an area where response times are very long


----------



## firecoins

exodus said:


> I upgrade both of you to JESUS!



I got Budda.


----------



## JPINFV

firecoins said:


> Is it an E.M MD or a Trauma Surgeon?



EM physicians beat trauma surgeons every day of the week. EM physicians treat more patients (medical and trauma instead of just trauma) without having to stand in the same spot for hours on end


----------



## dragonjbynight

I love these forums...there great!

On the point, have cpr mask, couple bandaids, gauze and tape...think thats about it. If you have kids, badaids are the cureall...not one kid doesn't feel a lil better when ya put a spongebob bandaid on em.  I might get a small bag after my class is over with, but No 02..or fancy crud, just a few basics for the car and the like. 

Response time....depends on whether i walk really slow to the station...<1 min..lol. Its 100 yards away.


----------



## eveningsky339

dragonjbynight said:


> I love these forums...there great!
> 
> On the point, have cpr mask, couple bandaids, gauze and tape...think thats about it. If you have kids, badaids are the cureall...not one kid doesn't feel a lil better when ya put a spongebob bandaid on em.  I might get a small bag after my class is over with, but No 02..or fancy crud, just a few basics for the car and the like.
> 
> Response time....depends on whether i walk really slow to the station...<1 min..lol. Its 100 yards away.



I'll admit, I do end up pulling out a bandaid or two every couple of weeks, but I always feel like a bit of a moron.  What am I, Free Clinic On Wheels?  Helping the kid and the parents feel better usually makes up for my brief moments of cynicism, though.

Of course, in 20 years, when I'm a crusty old EMT...


----------

